# Lake of the Woods 1/7/07



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fishing was good on Friday, but then a little weather moved in and we didn't have very good fishing the rest of the weekend. Even moved the house to a new spot at 24 feet with no big change. A few people did alright around the lake, but for the most part it was real slow for everyone. This weekend they're predicting a little cold snap, so I have a feeling it might be tough again. Ice is in great condition and should only get better with some colder temps.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

We had the same luck. Guys got into them pretty good on Friday but Saturday was just so/so and Sunday was downright tough fishing. You are right about the ice - 19" of good clear ice with more forming this week.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Heading back again this weekend. It's been cold but the weather appears to be stable at least, so hopefully we'll get into them. The heater is going to be working overtime, -20 tonight but without much wind.


----------

